# Advice needed on going abroad



## LabLover (Sep 11, 2008)

We need donor eggs and think we will be going abroad but we don't know how to pick a clinic.  We cannot afford to wait any longer so are trying to find the shortest wait with the best results for DE cycles.

This is so hard.  When we started down the IVF journey we picked the clinic close to home that had better than average results.  We have been generally happy with it BUT after 4 attempts they have failed us, including a DE cycle with just one embryo resulting from a donor who was not a match in any way shape or form.


It doesn't help that I think we will need to use frozen sperm that is currently here in UK.

Our choices I think are Serum Athens, Eugin Barcelona, IM Barcelona or CRM London.

London - expensive for UK (£7000 approx)  but easier logistics; short wait, less than 3 months; egg sharers so may only get 3 eggs again; easy to move frozen sperm

Athens - totally unknown quantity, never been to Greece but good results?  no wait  

Eugin - very reasonable cost, no wait, some people on here have been disappointed with communication; good results - 60% ?

IM - relatively expensive (£7650) good results at 60% ? no reported wait although some people on here have waited?  Poor communication at times?

Please could I have some opinions please and experiences.  We never really researched clinics before in UK so are finding this very difficult.  Thankyou.  I have posted on the treatment abroad board too.

H


----------



## LabLover (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes but you cost a fortune and your website says that you cannot guarantee that donated eggs are free from HIV!  I used to live in Cyprus and I know that at that time Limmassol was full of Eastern European prostitutes - it doesn't give me a good feeling!


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi H,

We've used Bourn Hall in Cambridge (egg share - BFN) and then moved aboard due to the waiting times too. We went to the IVI in Barcelona which have about a 3 month waiting list from start to finish. I can't give you much more info apart from the fact that it is very expensive (about £7K not including scans, meds etc) but their clinic stats are great, 65% with donor eggs. Their customer service is not great nor is their bedside manner but their facilities and clinical excellence are very good. http://www.ivi.es/eng/index.htm

The disadvantage of going abroad is the anonymity laws. We only found out the age and blood group of our donor in Spain whereas Bourn Hall gave us skin, eyes, hair, ethnic origin, age and weight! (And i have my own reservations about any child made not being able to trace their egg donor). However, we actually saw our donor at the IVI in July as we arrived 1.5 hrs early on a sunday when they were only doing one EC and she was the spitting image of me except blond not red, so I believe you can trust the IVI Barcelona to get a corresponding match for you. I couldn't say for the other clinics.

Have you had a look in the DE Newbies part 10. If you cut and paste you'll get straight there. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153653.0

That's where i post and pretty much all of us have had treatment abroad from Turkey to Spain to Istanbul and the Czech Republic and currently with about 60% of us with BFPs. We're a lovely welcoming and supportive thread and you can ask loads of questions and you'll get loads of answers - a bit more informative than starting a thread sometimes.

Anyhow, best of luck with what you decide! 

Wendeth


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi H

Its a difficult decision which clinic to choose but I think you have to have an initial consultation and see what you think.  As to the matching, I only have experience of IM but both DD and DS look very much like my other naturally conceived daughter.

Good luck

Mandy


----------



## Wallette (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi LabLover,

I don't know if this will help, but I can tell you about my own experience. I has 3 IUIs & 4 IVFs (all with my own eggs) in the UK, all unsuccessful. 

When our last option was DE, the waitlist in the UK was incredibly long. However one of the nurses in the clinic recommended the IVF clinics in Spain, but didn't specify which one. I researched on the internet & chose IVI Valencia - they were absolutely fantastic compared to the treatment in the UK. Very, very professional. 

Whilst they only tell you the age & blood type of the donor, behind the scenes they match physical characteristics (hair / eyes, weight, height, body type) They also use young donors, which obviously increase the success rate. Plus they screen for all the major genetic diseases, plus the obvious such as HIV. 

At this point in time, they have more donors than recipients, so there is no waitlist. The cost equated to what we paid in UK. 

I hope this helps, and I hope your treatment is sucessful!


----------



## Parsley (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi

Have you considered South Africa?  We went on our cycle to SA and loved it.  We got to choose a donor who matched us closely, saw pics as part of choosing and you can cycle in about two months time from selecting the donor.  Physical screening is extremely stringent there too.  There are two donor agencies now - there was only one when we went out but we were absolutely 100% happy with our cycle.  South Africa does use lower stimulation protocols than some other countries (similar to CZ by the sounds and certainly similar to NZ, where we are from).  We came home with twin boys onboard.  Pop over to the South African board in international and ask a few questions - plenty of people in cycle, pregnant and parenting in there.

Cheers


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Just like to endorse South Africa as a better choice than Spain for DE.  MUCH more information, possibility of having a letter exchange with the donor prior to treatment and low stim cycles which protect the donor from hyperstimulation.  I have just been to SA and whilst there (on other business) had talks with the Renew agency.  Whilst DCN does not endorse any particular clinic or agency, I was impressed with the care and support they offer recipients and donors.  Costs seem very reasonable.
Olivia

Olivia


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi H,

We are going to South Africa too. Mainly for us it was because we needed a mixed race donor and we were told the wait here could be up to 8 years (!), and also because we wanted to go somewhere where we could pass on information to the donor, and she could receive pictures and updates of the child if she wanted. We used Nurture as our agency, they have been amazing. We dont go out until January, so cant tell you what Cape Town Clinic is like (only that they are better at communicating than Care Notts, our last clinic). 

Hope you find what you are looking for!

Rachel xxx


----------



## Prettybrowneyes (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Rachel 

I am new to all of this in fact I am probably the only person on here who hasn't had any form of treatment, an IVF / ART virgin!!!  Can you give me a indication of costings for the treatment? As I'm single and 40! I would like to use my own eggs if possible with a sperm donor.  No idea what treatment to have or the side affects.  Plus how long will you stay in SA for the treatment.  Final question, how did you go about getting a password for the Nurture. SA website to review the donors.

Big hug and thanks in advance


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi there,

I cant give you all the answers you might need, as I am sort of new to it all myself! But, will do what I can   Its worth trawling through the different boards, particularly if you have an idea where or what you want to know more about - I found the south africa board so useful.  

So far we are on track to spend about £5,000 - thats for accomodation, flights, donor agency, drugs and clinic. Oh, and car hire. There will be some extras I should imagine, but about 5,000 is what we were planning for. Not sure how the cost would vary if its sperm donor, as we have egg donor. We are planning to fly on the 4th January, first clinic appointment on the 7th, egg transfer on the 19th, home on the 24th. We used Nurture agency, and there is also renew - to get the passwords for both we just filled in an online form, then it got emailed to us. We have found Nurture to be excellent, but I have always read positive things about Renew also, so its really just a matter of finding a donor you feel is right for you. 

Not sure about the side effects yet - our first attempt failed in the early stages, so I was only affected by the HRT, and not knowing how sperm donation works, I dont know if you would be on the same programme. 

Let me know how your fertility journey goes  

Rachel xxx


----------



## Prettybrowneyes (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Rachel 

Thanks for your quick response.  Ive just had a fibroid removed was on Zoladex for three months before surgery now on HRT.  I must admit I normally question EVERYTHING but when I came round the doc said I needed HRT for three months before my next hysteroscopy.  - I can't get in touch with the Doc until Dec (next appointment) and not sure why he has put me on HRT..... any ideas  why were you out on HRT??

Thanks again


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Oooh, not sure about that one. I was prescribed it for prem menopause at 27, and have taken it since then. For our treatment I have to stop my usual hrt (indivina), and take another type that I think makes my body think it has a cycle to get it ready to accept the donor eggs. I think so anyway! Again, its worth posting a new thread with your query - there are so many knowledgeable people on here that will see it. I am a bit clueless!xxxx


----------

